

Charles H. Townes, Nobel laureate and laser pioneer, dies at 99 - ghosh
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/charles-h-townes-nobel-laureate-and-laser-pioneer-dies-at-99/2015/01/28/73e65e04-a69d-11e4-a7c2-03d37af98440_story.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8957090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8957090)

